#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  rigginghorror in Brussel

## jurjen_barel

Iemand toevallig onlangs door Brussel wezen wandelen tijdens de feestdagen? Achter één van de kerken (Catharinakerk of zoiets? vlak bij het reuzenrad en de ijsbaan) is er attractie "het grote ijsmonster" of iets in die strekking. Het beest op zich is best geinig gedaan, maar de entree is afschrikwekkend gebouwd! Paar meter truss die flink doorbuigt (ondanks slechts een paar parretjes belasting), aan iedere kant met 1 layer-achtige swivel bevestigd aan een kort metalen buisje/pijpje, dat los over de uiteinden van een wankel hekwerk staan geschoven.

Uiteraard geen camera bij me, maar ik ben benieuwd hoeveel anderen dit hebben gezien en hoe ze hier over dachten. Hebben jullie iets van arbo-inspectie hiervoor?  :EEK!:

----------


## Funkmaster

Heb het beest zien liggen, niet op de ingang gelet. Maandag passeer ik daar eens en zal ik wat foto's trekken als ik mijn fototoestel niet vergeet...

----------


## sompi

dit is inderdaad verschrikkellijk 

er zijn al veel foute fotos geweest op dit forum maar als je deze constructie ziet dan weet je pas wat fout is .

ik had natuurlijk zelf ook geen camera bij .
ben er zeker van dat moest er sneeuw vallen dit brugje naar beneden dondert . 

het ergste is eigenlijk nog dat brandweer en politie iedere dag kontrole doet op veiligheid . deze konstruktie laten ze natuurlijk hangen .

----------


## rinus bakker

> het ergste is eigenlijk nog dat brandweer en politie iedere dag kontrole doet op veiligheid . deze konstruktie laten ze natuurlijk hangen .



Dat zegt genoeg over deze inspectie diensten. En over Belgie...., bestaat dat eigenlijk nog wel (?)
En het topic zegt eens te meer iets over de stand van zaken betreffende de technische kennis in dit vak.
En het zegt ooek iets over alle posters  :Big Grin:  dat ze niet weten hoe ze moeten fotograferen met hun mobiele telefoon.. 
( :Cool:   :Embarrassment:  Ik ook niet hoor - althans niet hoe ik die zooi eraf zou moeten krijgen en dan gepost in een topic.)
Maar laten we hopen op een flink pak sneeuw in Brussel!

----------


## Funmaker

niemand zo een sneeuwmaker te huur  :Cool: 
en rinus echt moeilijk is dat gsm ding niet hoor  :Wink: 

ben benieuwd naar de fotos  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nou ja, als je een foto wilt met daarin slechts 4 pixels, waaruit je een riggingnachtmerrie moet opmaken (eerder dan een fotografienachtmerrie) zal ik dat maar in het vervolg doen. Ware het niet dat ik geen flauw idee heb om dingen van mijn telefoon op mijn pc te krijgen (heb dat 1x gedaan: alles via IR op een andere telefoon gezet van iemand die een IR-sensor aan de computer heeft hangen, aangezien mijn telefoon's IR niet met computers overweg kan (?) en ik al helemaal zelf geen IR meer heb en de telefoon geen BlauwTand heeft).

Zelfs mijn vriendin (doet medische studie en weet alleen wat van techniek door wat ik vertel) zag zelf in dat dat bouwwerk (prutswerk) er niet gezond uitzag. Beetje jammer dat ze het aanvulde met: "Maar het is toch tot nu blijven staan, dus zal wel goed genoeg zijn, ondanks dat het niet aan al die veiligheidseisen voldoet." Ik vond het ook weer zo lullig om het laatste funeste duwtje tegen het hek te geven: liepen te veel mensen onderdoor.

@Funmaker: schiet maar op! De Ffeestdagen zijn theoretisch gezien al voorbij, dus weet niet hoelang die kersttentjes nog blijven staan. Maandag is dan misschien al te laat. Andere vrijwilligers anders?  :Frown: 

@Rinus: riggingtechnische kennis hebben die lui ook niet. Ze toeren rond met een inflatable (opblaasbeestje van bijna 10meter lang) met wat rook en lasertjes en geluid binnen in (ben niet echt binnen geweest). Hoort natuurlijk een leuke ingang bij (lees: leuk-ogend voor mensen die hier geen oog voor hebben, persoonlijk vind ik 5 te kleine parren niet echt spectaculair). Weten zij veel hoe ze goedkoop zo'n trussje op hoogte kunnen krijgen...

----------


## PowerSound

Heb het ook gezien, tja wat wil je...

----------


## sompi

dan staat het toch nog recht ? onwaarschijnlijk .
ook toevallig geen foto ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> dan staat het toch nog recht ? onwaarschijnlijk .
> ook toevallig geen foto ?



Recht heeft het nooit gestaan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

ik ben erg benieuwd of er toch nog iemand met een camera heen gegaan is

----------


## flurk

Denk dat het nu te laat is.Afbouw is woensdag laatst begonnen.

----------


## PeterZwart

klinkt niet echt gezond?

hoe zit t trouwens in duitsland met de netheid van licht , geluid & rigging?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Peter,

_"hoe zit t trouwens in duitsland met de netheid van licht , geluid & rigging?"_

dat is dezelfde soort vraag als:

Hoe zit t trouwens in Duitsland met de netheid van auto's wegen & transport?
of
Hoe staat het in Spanje met de koelkasten?
In Frankrijk met de alkoholische versnaperingen en in Parma met de ham.......?

Wel de beste wensen trouwens!

----------


## Poelmans

> Hoe zit t trouwens in Duitsland met de netheid van auto's wegen & transport?



Zeer goed eigenlijk! Samen met frankrijk het best uitgevoerde autostrade netwerk van europa! Zo glad als een spiegel, en je kan er met gemak 200 int uur rijden, en in duitsland mag dat zelfs!

Zo, nu sta je zelf voor schut e?

----------

